# A Great Analogy Using Ice Cream



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

Everybody like's ice cream. Right?

Excellent analogy!  From a teacher in the Nashville area. 


Who worries about "the cow" when it is all about the "Ice Cream? 

The most eye-opening civics lesson I ever had was while teaching third grade this year. 
The presidential election was heating up and some of the children showed an interest. 
I decided we would have an election for a class president.
We would choose our nominees. They would make a campaign speech and the class would vote.
To simplify the process, candidates were nominated by other class members.  
We discussed what kinds of characteristics these students should have.  
We got many nominations and from those, Jamie and Olivia were picked to run for the top spot.
The class had done a great job in their selections.  


Both candidates were good kids. I thought Jamie might have an advantage because he got lots of parental support. I had never seen Olivia's mother. 


The day arrived when they were to make their speeches Jamie went first.
He had specific ideas about how to make our class a better place. He ended by promising to do his very best. 

Everyone applauded. He sat down and Olivia came to the podium. Her speech was concise. 
She said, "If you will vote for me, I will give you ice cream." She sat down. 

The class went wild. "Yes! Yes! We want ice cream." She surely could say more. She did not have to. 

A discussion followed. How did she plan to pay for the ice cream? She wasn't sure. 
Would her parents buy it or would the class pay for it? She didn't know. 
The class really didn't care. All they were thinking about was ice cream. 

Jamie was forgotten. 

Olivia won by a landslide. 

Every time Barack Obama opened his mouth he offered ice cream and fifty-two percent of the people reacted like nine year olds. They want ice cream. 


The other forty-eight percent of us know we're going to have to feed the cow and clean up the mess.


----------



## 4man0822 (Feb 8, 2009)

That's prolly exactly 100% dead on!!!! But the American public is so dayum brain washed, they never saw it coming!! :thinking: And still have no idea!?!?!?


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

wow. so how did it get payed for? was the next lesson on tax's? oh the bate and switch. lol


----------



## langford2000 (Mar 5, 2009)

boy that hit the nail on the head. One question. What FLAVOR was the icecream?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

It's watermelon flavored..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

HA! Good analogy. ANALogy.


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

I hope everybody is starting to see that what he was calling ice cream is really cow dung. I guess as long as it is in a cone some people just don't care.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey, if Hollywood says he can run the country, who are you to argue?


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

You hit the nail on the head with that one.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

I've been sittn' on my front stoop waitin' on my 'govment' cheese and tax exempt caddy hadn't seen it yet..


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't think I could stomach much more ice cream.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

hahaha someone finally got it


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

That's good time right there.


----------



## BuckMark (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm with SookieSmacker on this one!!!!!!!!This countrys going to Hayull in a handbasket!!!!


----------



## BuckMark (Mar 22, 2009)

The South"s Gonna Rattle Again!!!!!


----------

